# STBX wants to go to MC but also wants a divorce



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

WTH? He's made appointments for us to see the marriage counsellor we've been seeing for the past few months.

But he wants a divorce and is getting his own place. He is currently staying with his brother.

What the heck.... what is this thinking? He even has been filling out these forms for the MC asking about our marriage?

I can't work out what he wants. This emotional rollercoaster is becoming too much for me.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

some people use MC to have amicable mediation for divorce proceedings, maybe you could use it for that?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I would ask him directly why he wants to go to MC if he's divorcing you.

See what he says. I personally think it's bullsh!t to do MC if you're divorcing. JMHO.


----------



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

Not to sound bitter but I will be utilizing _my own mediation _for HIS divorce - my attorney I am going to hire and my STBX is going to pay for, since I have no family, no job and have been a SAHM for nearly 9 years, helping our special needs child and supporting his career and grad school.

I am only going to get one shot at protecting myself and my child, and I need to make sure it is done right.

I want to work things out, he has walked away and is enjoying the single life.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I think it's a great idea you are utilizing your own mediation. 

That way you feel you have a voice in how things shake out.

See, I think for the one who wants out of the marriage--it is bordering on abusive and cruel to string the other one along in MC if they truly have no desire to reconcile. It's counter-productive, deceptive, and well, bullsh!t.


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

Tell him to take a hike no way would I got to MC with someone that wants to divorce. Just keeps you on that roller coaster ride longer and its not worth it.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

brokenbythis said:


> Not to sound bitter but I will be utilizing _my own mediation _for HIS divorce - my attorney I am going to hire and my STBX is going to pay for, since I have no family, no job and have been a SAHM for nearly 9 years, helping our special needs child and supporting his career and grad school.
> 
> I am only going to get one shot at protecting myself and my child, and I need to make sure it is done right.


sounds fine and dandy to me, was just saying what he may have in mind


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Lostouthere said:


> Tell him to take a hike no way would I got to MC with someone that wants to divorce.


:iagree:


----------

